# Are HSE creche inspection reports available online?



## lionstour (30 Jan 2010)

Are HSC creche inspection reports available online and if so can anyone post me a link.  Thanks.


----------



## Ann1 (30 Jan 2010)

There is a section for Pre-school Inspection Report Outcome but when you go into it there is only a blank form listed ?
This is a link for officers in local areas. Might help


----------



## Henny Penny (1 Feb 2010)

AFAIK not yet ... the standardised inspection tool has not been formally agreed by all HSE inspection teams - some are using it, some are not. 

You can make a FOI request to see a HSE report - but most creches will be happy to show you their report if they have nothing to hide!


----------



## Mpsox (1 Feb 2010)

The Cork Examiner did a very good review of these in late 08, I think they did an FOI request on all of these around the country. I can't locate it online however


----------



## Giuseppe (3 Feb 2010)

The HSE is really moving at the speed of light on this one.

[broken link removed] in the Examiner archives from October 2007 says that the HSE was promising online publication by January 2008.  So it's only 2 years late now.

This clearly wasn't one of the performance criteria for Brendan Drumm's 2007 bonus!!!

This is all pretty depressing really.......


----------

